
GitHub blocked my account and they think I’m developing nuclear weapons - bifrost
https://medium.com/@hamed/github-blocked-my-account-and-they-think-im-developing-nuclear-weapons-e7e1fe62cb74
======
bifrost
I'll add in my $0.02 - the author set himself up for this.

Here's his GitHub Profile:
[https://github.com/Hameds](https://github.com/Hameds)

Not only is he accessing SaaS from an embargoed country but it looks like he's
forked repos which contain calls to embargoed crypto libraries. Does this mean
he's doing something conceptually bad? Probably not, but he's still in
violation of the embargo.

The fact that he's been able to participate in GitHub at all is basically an
oversight on GitHub's part and people are wrongly blaming MSFT for this.

Does it suck for him? Yup. This guy was deplatformed by GitHub there's
basically zero he can do about this. Well maybe he could defect, thats where
I'd have to defer to an expert...

------
katttrrr
Couldn't they have blocked it for another reason listed in their terms?
Wouldn't it make the most sense to ask them in an appeal?

~~~
bifrost
GitHub doesn't want to be in violation of ITAR, its a bad thing to get stuck
under.

------
bifrost
Related to this other post ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20526039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20526039)

